
Ask HN: Looking to make a switch. Should I worry about age discrimination? - throwawaycake3
I am a 60 year old backend developer in SV working in Node JS and PHP.<p>I have been in the same job for the last few years and would like to make a switch to a new role. I keep hearing about age discrimination which worries me. What are my chances of getting a new job?<p>I thought I would ask for some thoughts and advice from the HN community.
======
skylark
I've worked at a variety of companies, large, small, tech, and non tech. On a
professional level, I've never seen my older coworkers be treated any
differently from the younger ones.

I'm sure age discrimination does exist on some level, but I don't think it's
the complete showstopper that some would have you believe. From talking to my
friends from various companies, it seems that competent developers with some
experience still have an easy time finding jobs in the bay area regardless of
age, sex, or educational background.

------
borplk
Secure the next one before jumping.

Probably the most common discrimination would be some people assuming you are
not up to date with new technologies so find a way to demonstrate that you are
up-to-date.

~~~
throwawaycake3
Thank you!

